# Spring guides



## bmac2001 (Feb 18, 2011)

I know there was a guy making them out of Panama City does any body know how to get in touch with him. I am re doing a few of my old rods and I'm in need of 6 sets of spring guides for 9 foot rods thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

bmac2001 said:


> I know there was a guy making them out of Panama City does any body know how to get in touch with him. I am re doing a few of my old rods and I'm in need of 6 sets of spring guides for 9 foot rods thanks in advance for the help


I don't about Panama City... Maybe earnie cavitts 
https://www.facebook.com/ernie.cavitt

But Obie is definitely the one here in Pensacola that can get you hooked up. Obie is also here on the forum... His handle is tiderider


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry but I don't have any spring guides. The last time I bought them was from a guy named Shaun in Panama City. I don't have his contact information.


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

Ive got Shawns number ill be more than happy to message it to you if you want it


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a single set of spinning spring guides 35-10 (7 total) plus tip. I'll take $25


----------

